# probleme application



## djedjus (9 Mars 2010)

bonjour; 

je possede un iphone 3gs 16giga, et depuis son acquisition, je telecharge des appli directement via app store du telephone.

aujourd'hui j'ai telecharger quelques appli un peu plus cher pour mon boulot via itunes.

le probleme c que si je veux les mettre sur mon iphone, cette manipulation efface mes autre appli telecharger par le passé de mon telephone.

y a t il un moyen de mettre mes nouvelle appli d'itunes sans effacer les ancienne.

merci beaucoup de vos reponse je suis un peu en galere j'ai besoin de ses appli pour bosser et je ne veux pas perdre les autres.

sachant que j'ai un logiciel gps payer cher sur l'iphone et que je ne veux pas le perdre.

merci de me repondre, j'attend de vous lire avec impatience......


MERCI


----------



## tombom (9 Mars 2010)

il faut que tu utilise itunes sur le meme ordi que celui ou ton iphone est synchronisé pour la musique (je pense que tu le sais mais je precise) -> iphone ne peut se synchroniser qu'avec qu'un seul ordinateur...


normalment tu peux mettre les achat de ton iphone sur ton ordi, via le menu "fichier" ->"transferer les achats"..


sinon , sous itunes, sous l'onglet de ton iphone, bien cocher "synchroniser les applications" sous l'onglet applications.
(itunes doit etre a jour et l'iphone aussi de preferences)

peux tu donner un peu plus d'infos donc suite a ce que je t'ai dit...


----------



## djedjus (9 Mars 2010)

merci de m'avoir repondu, 

en fait quand je met synchroniser les appli il me dit que si j'accepte cette manoeuvre, cela effacera toute les appli deja presente sur mon iphone, car ces appli n'ont pas ete acheter via itune mais directement de l'iphone.

je ne sais pas si l'on peut passer outre cette fonction pour mettre les appli sur l'iphone.

je vais essayer ce que vous m'avez dis via le menu fichier.

c ennuyeux cette fonction synchroniser qui efface les ancienne appli non acheter via itune.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------

je viens de faire la manip de transferé les achat et ca a l'air de marcher; les achat son en train de se mettre sur itunes.

merci de vos conseil.

bonne jounée a vous

et encore merci


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2010)

personnellement je charge des applications indifférement depuis le Mac ou depuis l'iPOD Touch (pour l'iPhone c'est pareil) et la synchro se fait sans rien effacer!

Je pense que soit les achats n'ont pas été faits sur le Mac avec lequel l'iphone est synchronisé habituellement, soit ils n'ont pas été fait avec le MEME compte iTuneStore que celui configuré sur l'iPhone.


----------



## djedjus (9 Mars 2010)

si tout a ete fait avec le meme imac.

je ne sais pas pourquoi ca fait cela.

je vais voir ce que ca a donner en important mes autres applis.

merci


----------



## tombom (9 Mars 2010)

oui parce que moi, tout comme r e m y, cela revient au meme que j'achete sur ipod touch et / ou iphone, ou sur l'ordi. de plus, je ne passe passe jamais par "transferer les achat", la synchronisation transfert les achats manquant d'un appareil a l'autre... 
donc bizare cette histoire, mais tant mieux si ca marche.


----------



## mick974 (9 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> il faut que tu utilise itunes sur le meme ordi que celui ou ton iphone est synchronisé pour la musique (je pense que tu le sais mais je precise) -> iphone ne peut se synchroniser qu'avec qu'un seul ordinateur...
> 
> 
> normalment tu peux mettre les achat de ton iphone sur ton ordi, via le menu "fichier" ->"transferer les achats"..
> ...


 
Merci à vous,
J'avais le même probleme.
J'ouvre itunes connect l'iphone et là!!! surprise... Sur l'ordi plus d'application donc si je syncronise je n'ai plus rien sur l'iphone.
Un petit coup de forum macgeneration, un transfert d'achat, et probleme resolu.
Merci vrraiment.


----------

